# Bud Light Pensacola Fishing Rodeo June 23-24



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

Rescheduled for July 28-29!


----------



## 1st mate on natural lite (Oct 11, 2011)

yeah i got one Chris how many times can you weigh in per day for the inshore challange


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

You can weigh in as many times as you want as long as you don't exceed FWC regulations.


----------



## 1st mate on natural lite (Oct 11, 2011)

yeah figured that was more worried bout weight lost if i fish at night thanks cant wait


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

If a kayaker wanted to enter, do we have to pay the $350 boat registration fee as well as the angler fee??


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

No, you would just pay the $25 entry fee.


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Cool. Then I will work it in my schedule. See ya on the water.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Chris, do you have any word or ideas yet on what will replace the Red Snapper in the tournament?


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

I was wondering about snapper too. I assumed they would just drop the snapper jackpot all together rather than replace it with another fish but I would be curious to know what was decided.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

I was In Hotspots the other day and Chris said black snapper was gonna replace red snapper.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

See you guys at the captain's meeting!


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Black snapper was already a category for the main tournament. I don't think they would use it as a jackpot fish but we will see.

The only fish I would think that would be doable is grouper and even then it seems unlikely that it would work.

I wish the darn snapper season wasn't so short!


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Just what I heard sorry don't shoot the messenger....I could be wrong but it was a question I had on Sat.


----------

